# Strange Non-Typical Mulie shot near Medora (pics)



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's some cool pics that were sent to me...

Check these out:

This is a Mule deer shot NE of Medora last weekend that was missing his "boys", thereby causing the strange antler formation and not shedding the velvet.

Ryan


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I lost my "boys" seven years ago when I got married...I wonder if that's why I have that strange growth on my head??? :lol:

Thanks for sharing the pics Ryan!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

That certainly is a unique rack. Maybe it will look better once the velvet is pulled off. That may be the ugliest rack I've ever seen.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats screwy, was it a buck with lost boys, or was it a doe on whatever barry bonds is taking? :beer: Just wondering?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

So is it a boyless buck or a horny doe !!!


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

That last pic looks like a King Crab that fell on it's back and legs are sticking up in the air. Nature sure is crazy!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> So is it a boyless buck or a horny doe !!!


Boyless buck

:lol:


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Remeber seeing one like that back in the 80's when Dad and I had antlerless tags in one of the 4 Units.

IIRC he said that certain cowboys got their kicks practicing ro-day-oh and "nuttin' buttons". The purpose of this operation was to create edible venison by turning the bucks into steers.

Not sure if there is any truth to it, but that was the only case of November velvet i've ever seen.


----------

